# Acute Diastolic Dysfunction



## heatherwinters (Sep 14, 2009)

How would you code "acute diastolic dysfunction congestive heart failure with acute pulmonary hypertension".  The patient also has "chreoathetoid type movements", and "acute renal failure with metabolic acidosis and hyperphosphatemia, etiology undetermined" and "acute normocytic anemia of undetermined etiology".  So far I have 584.9 Acute Renal Failure, 285.9 Unspecified Anemia, and 781.0 Abnormal involunatry movements.    Can anyone help? I am stuck.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 15, 2009)

heatherwinters said:


> How would you code "acute diastolic dysfunction congestive heart failure with acute pulmonary hypertension".  The patient also has "chreoathetoid type movements", and "acute renal failure with metabolic acidosis and hyperphosphatemia, etiology undetermined" and "acute normocytic anemia of undetermined etiology".  So far I have 584.9 Acute Renal Failure, 285.9 Unspecified Anemia, and 781.0 Abnormal involunatry movements.    Can anyone help? I am stuck.



Look at:
423.31diastolic heart failure acute
428.0 congestive heart failure, unspecified
275.3 disorder of phosporus metabolism
588.89 specified disorders resulting from impaired renal function (metabolic acidosis)
and of course those you already have. 
See what you think?


----------

